# 1930s Speed O Byke info and pats needed



## Oscar (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello to All...

 I just picked up a Speed O Byke and would like to know if any parts are out there. I know there history and have viewed the Spanky video. I found a NOS head stock badge on evilbay..
 I sort of remember a company a few years back that was remaking these or at least parts. Does anyone remember who or where they were? Sure would beat making the stuff up. I coould use fenders, rack, stand and original wheels as mine are larger. Any literature would be nice too..

I can be reached at oscarhedstrom at hotmail.

I thank you in advance for any help on this crazy little bike..


----------



## Richard Weed (Jul 29, 2011)

*Speed O Byke of my son's*

Attaced is a my first bike. It was my dad's that was handed down to my two brothers, then mine, to my brothers two sons and now my son. The tires are 7" scooter type and the seat is a spring mounted single bannana early 70's. The chain guard dose not look original and the decals well soon to be gone. 

hope you enjoy pic.


----------



## restoringguy (Aug 9, 2011)

*speed byke*

would you like to sell your bike please contact me at 951-553-5265 shawn neugart


----------

